
France on the verge of Internet censorship - dreemteem
http://www.computerworlduk.com/management/government-law/legislation/news/index.cfm?newsid=18899
======
BearOfNH
The Internet is becoming the Police State's favorite bogeyman. The
unprecedented volume of information freely available to all quickly turns into
a vast number of potential crimes from which the Police State must protect the
peeple.

It's no longer the camel's nose under the tent. It's the camels eyes, ears and
tape recorder as well. Soon your webcam will be sending its pictures to
various police agencies. Were he still alive and not in the throes of a
nervous breakdown, Orwell would be proud.

~~~
BearOfNH
_Soon your webcam will be sending its pictures to various police agencies_

Wow, that was quick:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1134022>

